

State Bank of Me - Brahma
https://www.statebankofme.com

======
kapilkaisare
It looks interesting, but I couldn't try it out because I do not use Facebook.
I'd think you ought to consider having a simple sign up and login option in
addition to the SSO plugin thingie.

